# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  ACM 1899 - djajtë kuq e zi në sezonin 2008-2009

## ClaY_MorE

Sezoni i ri sapo ka nisur. 

Edhe pse jemi jashtë Ligës së Kampionëve, përsëri do përkrahim skuadrën tonë të zemrës.


*Lojtarët e Ac Milan*


*Portierë*

_1   Dida
12 Christian Abbiati 
16 Zeljko Kalac_

*Mbrojtës*

_3 Paolo Maldini
4 Kakha Kaladze
13 Alessandro Nesta 
15 Gianluca Zambrotta 
18 Marek Jankulovski 
19 Giuseppe Favalli 
24 Philippe Senderos 
25 Daniele Bonera 
36 Matteo Darmian 
27 Luca Antonini_ 


*Mesfushorë*

_5 Emerson
8 Ivan Gennaro Gattuso
14 Mathias Cardacio 
21 Andrea Pirlo 
23 Massimo Ambrosini 
84 Mathieu Flamini_ 

*Sulmues*

_7 Pato
9 Filippo Inzaghi
10 Clarence Seedorf  
11 Marco Borriello 
20 Tabaré Viudez 
22 Kaká
76 Andriy Shevchenko 
80 Ronaldinho_



Të gjithë adhuruesit e skuadrës së *djajve të kuq* mund të diskutojnë në këtë temë mbi ecurinë e ekipit në kompeticionet europiane e më gjërë.

----------


## no name

*AC Milan 1 - 2 Bologna*

_18' [0 - 1] M.D. Vaio 	
41' [1 - 1] M. Ambrosini 		
79' [1 - 2] F. Valiani_ 







*Milan:* Abbiati, Zambrotta, Maldini, Kaladze, Jankulovski (Shevchenko 45), Ambrosini (Emerson 85), Pirlo, Flamini, Seedorf, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi (Pato 69)

*Bologna:* Antonioli, Zenoni, Moras, Terzi, Bombardini (Castellini 89), Volpi, Mingazzini (Mudingayi 60), Valiani, Adailton (Marazzina 60), Di Vaio

----------


## no name

_Keshtu do fitoni skudeton dhe Uefa Cup kete sezon he?  (Ju kam treguar une cfare do fitoni ju )  Vjen nje Bolonja nga Seria B dhe ju fiton ne shtepine tuaj 

Cfare goli i papare ai i dyti nga Valiani.

P.S drague cpo beni kshu mer?_

----------


## Ribery

cfar deshtimi, nuk do ta lija kurre Inzaghi te luante me
deshperim total

----------


## AlbaneZ

Ai goli i dyte i Bolonjes ishte shume i bukur 

Foza Milan  :perqeshje:

----------


## Sh1pRa

ncncn oo bolonja me ju mujt mare

----------


## HoteL-MadriD

> _Keshtu do fitoni skudeton dhe Uefa Cup kete sezon he?  (Ju kam treguar une cfare do fitoni ju )  Vjen nje Bolonja nga Seria B dhe ju fiton ne shtepine tuaj 
> 
> Cfare goli i papare ai i dyti nga Valiani.
> 
> P.S drague cpo beni kshu mer?_


Ti si ata p.... e keq, sa per Barcelonen sa per Real sa per te gjith? ca dmth kjo? si magjup ka te fry era.

Milan ka bere gabim me Inzaghin qe ka fut se po te ishte Sheva ose Pato ne fillim do ishte krejt ndryshe.

Sa shum eshte ndjer mungesa e KAKA' ncnc, ate Inzaghi dhe Seedorf do e penzionoja qe tani.

Te shohim tjerat, me Ronaldinho , Flamini , Zambrota . Kaka do ju mbysim.

Tung

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Sa keq  :shkelje syri:  Ska gje se fillim kampjonati eshte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

pupupupupupu sa turp i beri gol marco di vaio 
pupupupu plakushi i beri gol milanit 
ku jeni o tifozat e milani se nuk po
ju shikoj te shkruami per skuadren tuaj 
hahahahahahahahahahaha

Milaniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii posht ikkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii se jeni kot

----------


## RaPSouL

Nje deshtim total, po cte bej Ronaldinho me shume, kur lojtaret qe luajne ne sulm nuk dine te shenojne gola?

Ronaldinho ishte fantastik si cdoher, me pelqeu shume si luajti, poashtu edhe Zambrotta, keta te tjeret prej tek portieri e deri tek Inzaghi katastrofa dora vet.

----------


## Ribery

> Nje deshtim total, po cte bej Ronaldinho me shume, kur lojtaret qe luajne ne sulm nuk dine te shenojne gola?
> 
> Ronaldinho ishte fantastik si cdoher, me pelqeu shume si luajti, poashtu edhe Zambrotta, keta te tjeret prej tek portieri e deri tek Inzaghi katastrofa dora vet.



pajtohem plotesisht me ty!

----------


## puroshkodran

milan ka lujt shum mire dhe ka pas 6/7 raste vetem perballe portierit. ronaldinho ka dhuru spektakel dhe kur te jete 100% te formes do te filloje te beje mrekullira. vjet milan humte pa pas asnji rast goli kurse kjo eshte nje humbje krejt ndryshe. kush thot qe milan ka lujt keq nuk e ka pa ndeshjen.
me ket loje spektakel qe pashe sot (jo catenaccio te shemtuar si inter) jam shum optimist per fitoren e scudetto-s.

ps: mos harroni qe sot nuk luante kaka dhe nesta

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

> Nje deshtim total, po cte bej Ronaldinho me shume, kur lojtaret qe luajne ne sulm nuk dine te shenojne gola?
> 
> Ronaldinho ishte fantastik si cdoher, me pelqeu shume si luajti, poashtu edhe Zambrotta, keta te tjeret prej tek portieri e deri tek Inzaghi katastrofa dora vet.


RaPSouL te them dicka ca pret nga Milani ti 
Pret ndo nje mbrekulli ncncncnncncnc Mos prit asnje gje 
Nuk esht sukader ajo qe ble te gjith yjet e futbollit 
si prsh reali mandrit apo chelsi qe i kan te gjith yje dhe 
qe mendoin te luajn vetem per veten e tyre 
qe ku te jet e mundur te marin sa me shume  fam 
ashtu esht ber dhe milani ronaldino luan vetem per 
fam tani nuk luan per fitore po dhe sheva po dhe kaka po te gjith 
qe keshtu thuani milanit ik pilu se nuk esht me skuader si me par ku ka pasur 
boban wena apo biherof

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Asnjë gabim nuk u bë në rradhët e Milanit. 

Të mos shënosh nuk do të thotë se nuk je përpjekur. Milani luajti të gjithë ndeshjen ndërsa Bolonja gjithë e gjithë pati vetëm 4 raste ku dy i finalizoi në gola. Thjesht nuk ishte e thënë të nisim kampionatin me fitore apo barazim, ashtu siç e nisën një pjesë e skuadrave. 

Ma merr mendja që e keni parë ndeshjen edhe pse vini këtu të postoni keqardhjen tuaj sesi do arrijë Milani të fitojë kampionatin. Dukej mjaft qartë që grupi që ka krijuar Milani këtë vit është shumë i frikshëm dhe të jeni të bindur se nëse do të ishim në Champions League do ishim pretedentët kryesorë për fitimin e tij. 


Ronaldinho tregoi se vlen më shumë se çmendonit. 
Loja e Flamini nuk ka vend për fjalë, apo mbetet për tu diskutuar ajo e Zambrotës? 
Sheva si ndeshje të parë dhe plot emocione e kaloi mirë. 


*Forca MILAN.*

----------


## SaS

> _Keshtu do fitoni skudeton dhe Uefa Cup kete sezon he?  (Ju kam treguar une cfare do fitoni ju )  Vjen nje Bolonja nga Seria B dhe ju fiton ne shtepine tuaj 
> 
> Cfare goli i papare ai i dyti nga Valiani.
> 
> P.S drague cpo beni kshu mer?_


o mer ti numancia !!!

----------


## Jack Watson

Ndeshjet përcaktohen në një farë mase edhe nga fati. Milani kishte shumë raste për shënim, raste të pastra, po kur nuk shënon pëson. Fituesi nuk gjykohet, prandaj Bologna duhet uru për fitoren që arriti.

Më pëlqeu shumë loja e Ronaldinjos, i shkëlqyer, pasa të mrekullueshme. Sulmi dobët, këta më duket se Inzaghin do ta heqin kur të vdesi në fushë, se kshu me kom të veta ska për t'ik rraketiku. Nga një anë mirë që humbëm që në fillim pasi kemi mundësi të ndreqim gabimet në ndeshjet e ardhshme.

p.s. Clay ndërroje kët ACM, se s'na jan mësu syt. Veje mo mir Milan, ose AC Milan.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jack_sparow

Bashkohem me mendimin e parafolseve milaniste.Milani lojti shume mire ,megjithese fati ishte me kundershtaret.

PS : Care dite sot! Tere ekipet me te mira o po barazojne o po humbin .Dhe Reali aty afer eshte.

----------


## SaS

> Bashkohem me mendimin e parafolseve milaniste.Milani lojti shume mire ,megjithese fati ishte me kundershtaret.
> 
> PSare dite sot! Tere ekipet me te mira o po barazojne o po humbin .Dhe Reali aty afer eshte.


e vertete kjo !!! si te jete bere me pult televizori gjithe kjo mesele !!! edhe reali aty afer eshte drejt humbjes !!!

----------


## no name

> sa per Barcelonen sa per Real sa per te gjith? ca dmth kjo? si magjup ka te fry era.


_O msusi, po ti me veten me ngateron mu a? Gabohesh.  (Ti je prej atyne qe shkon bon tifo ne Spanje per Real, ne Itali per Milan, ne Angli per Chelsea a ku ta di cilen e ke qejf kete vit...) Nje tifoz i Barcelones nuk besoj se mund te bej tifo per kundershtarin p.s Realin._ 






> PS : Care dite sot! Tere ekipet me te mira o po barazojne o po humbin .Dhe Reali aty afer eshte.


_Lene mos e nga, na mbyten sot. Jo vetem skuadrat tona qe bojm tifo, po ene nji skedine nuk e kapem bahhhhhh cfare tersi._

----------


## KUSi

Keshtu e keni mendjen ju te garoni per titull ? Po vazhduat kshu as inter toto nuk do ju mbaj .

----------

